# Racine or Menominee Falls comps



## coz (Sep 19, 2007)

Is any on from the site going to these comps.I will be at one or both as a spectator and was wondering if any one else was going?Coz


----------



## coz (Sep 23, 2007)

Well Brenda and I spent the most of the day at the Racine comp and felt it was time well spent.We met a couple from Saginaw Mi.That really spent some time with us and we felt that we learned a bunch.I think there was 7 teams there that were going to the Jack so it appeared to be a real tuff group of teams.1 more comp in Wi for the year and hope we learn a little there also.I want to thank Pork Of The North for spending several hours with us.And to top it off they sent 1/2 of their second brisket home with us for more sampling.Looking forward to Menominee Falls next week.


----------



## cheech (Sep 23, 2007)

Wish I could make it.

If you can meet a team there that will allow you to look over their shoulder you can learn a ton.

I certainly have and was some of the best time spent learning about BBQ that I have ever had


----------



## coz (Sep 26, 2007)

Cheech,I notice in your signature you are a member of the Burnt Offerings Team.Is this the same Burnt Offerings that competed in Princeton Wi a month ago or so?


----------



## coz (Sep 30, 2007)

Spent yesterday observing at Menominee Falls,Wi comp and came away with some more lessons.I guess I picked the right team to hang out with as they took Grand Champions.Thanks to 2 Fat Bikers for the training sessions!


----------



## mossymo (Sep 30, 2007)

Coz
Where do you find out about these competitions? I have done Google searches and can not find much of anything in my tri-state area.


----------



## coz (Sep 30, 2007)

The comps I have been going to are KCBS,and on their site they have schedules.http://www.kcbs.us/default.php


----------



## mossymo (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks Coz


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 30, 2007)

here's a good site too w/ listings by state
http://www.bbq-festivals.com/bbqfestival_directory.html


----------



## mossymo (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks Gypsy. That is what is so great abut this site; ask a question, get multiple answers !!!


----------



## mossymo (Sep 30, 2007)

With both sites I come up with nothing for North Dakota, South Dakota, Minnesota or Montana..... Someone must be thinking it is-30Âº all year around up here.


----------



## cheech (Sep 30, 2007)

Any chance you want to share some of that knowledge here?


----------



## coz (Sep 30, 2007)

Mossy,I used the calender search function on the KCBS site and came up with some .Huron SD had a comp on 6-1  and 6-2.Stevensville MT had a comp on 8-3 and 8-4.There are several in Mn with 1 left for the year.http://www.smsumustangs.com/Pdfs/gen...st%20Flier.pdf
Cheech most of what I learned the last couple weeks was stuff I had a hard time grasping by reading such as the texture that they try for in the meat for instance my ribs wouldnt score well for comps as I have a tendency to get them to well done.Same for the brisket.A lot was in putting the boxes together.Little things like putting the meat in the box so it doesnt hit the lid or wiping the one spot of juice that dripped on the box etc.I was shown 3 ways to put the brisket in the boxes to make it look nice(shoulda been taking pics)Making sure the sauce wasnt to thick ,just a lot of little things.The importance of having the garnish in the boxes early so its just a matter of picking the pieces you want and arranging the box when its crunch time.


----------



## mossymo (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks Coz, very helpful. I would like to attend one of these and learn.


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 30, 2007)

Well Coz, from my experience, you've learned the hardest 75% of doing a comp. The cookin is the easy part!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Watch yourself, you get that comp. bug, there's no turning back!!


----------



## peculiarmike (Sep 30, 2007)

Join KCBS. You get the Bullsheet with comp. listings, comp. results, and a LOT more.


----------



## coz (Sep 30, 2007)

Bubba,its past that already.Actually my wife is excited about doing this maybe more than I am.Every hobby I have had turns into some kinda competition or another side business.Competition coon hunted,raced cars and motorcycles,done a few salmon tournies etc.


----------

